# Is this too much machine for FreeBsd?



## neilms (Jul 16, 2010)

My new laptop is a Toshiba L550. It has a 250GB HD, 3GB RAM, 1.9 GHz Celeron, a 'SuperDrive' DVD RW etc, integrated webcam, top notch speakers, 6 cell battery that lasts forever.

I was wondering though if the specs of this laptop are to much for FreeBSD? For example, its unlikely that the integrated webcam is going to function. What do you think? Should I partition this massive hard drive - windows and FreeBSD?

I need windows just for my iphone as i need to update / sync it from time to time. I dont really use windows for any other purpose though.


----------



## sossego (Jul 16, 2010)

Until you install it yourself or find documentation on it, you won't know.

I doubt that it's too much machine.

Sure. Partition and install.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

> I need windows just for my iphone as i need to update / sync it from time to time. I dont really use windows for any other purpose though.


I wouldn't make it dual boot for this reason. Because also i have iphone, i prefer to set a windows virtual machine from install 2 OS together.



> I was wondering though if the specs of this laptop are to much for FreeBSD?


There are just fine  My system has 2 giga Ram. As for processor on my laptop i have core 2 solo 1.4 ghz and is not slow. Maybe a little on compile.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 17, 2010)

neilms said:
			
		

> My new laptop is a Toshiba L550. It has a 250GB HD, 3GB RAM, 1.9 GHz Celeron, a 'SuperDrive' DVD RW etc, integrated webcam, top notch speakers, 6 cell battery that lasts forever.
> 
> I was wondering though if the specs of this laptop are to much for FreeBSD? For example, its unlikely that the integrated webcam is going to function. What do you think? Should I partition this massive hard drive - windows and FreeBSD?
> 
> I need windows just for my iphone as i need to update / sync it from time to time. I dont really use windows for any other purpose though.



meh, you can run opera well enough for webmail & forums on a 200mHz p2 with 256M ram & a bunch of crappy old 9G SCSI drives gconcat(8)'ed together.  of course buildworld runs around 30 hours.  you have to know what you're doing first.

as far as iphones go, I think I'd rather have my genitals torn off by a rusty bandsaw, but you can do what you want.


----------



## allbanddxer (Jul 17, 2010)

Want to bet that webcam does not work???


----------



## neilms (Jul 18, 2010)

What makes you think the integrated webcam will not work?


----------



## tingo (Jul 18, 2010)

I always wonder why people ask this; because they already know that until they try it themselves, there won't be a correct answer. And they ask "should I install..." and so on.
Why?
Why not simply booting the liveCD (or disk 1) of your preferred FreeBSD version (or even a USB image if you have that handy)? Then you get dmesg output, and pciconf output, and the possibility of even more. All this will help you to identify all the gizmos inside your new shiny toy (read: machine), and then you can find out if say, the webcam is supported.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

> I always wonder why people ask this; because they already know that until they try it themselves, there won't be a correct answer. And they ask "should I install..." and so on.
> Why?
> Why not simply booting the liveCD (or disk 1) of your preferred FreeBSD version (or even a USB image if you have that handy)? Then you get dmesg output, and pciconf output, and the possibility of even more. All this will help you to identify all the gizmos inside your new shiny toy (read: machine), and then you can find out if say, the webcam is supported.



Because for some unknown reason people do always rhetorical questions. You know the answer but just simple you ask. Just to make conversation. Or to listen that you already know. Maybe because you love to listen the answer 
This is in human's nature.


----------

